# seasonal formula



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

I could use a little help, I know what I want to charge per push, that is easy for me to figure out. $60 for the driveway $40 for the walkway $9 per bag for the salt I should need about 4-6 bags.

I give the bid now they want a seasonal price, I never have done it that way I dont like it never have, but I want the job, I also want to keep things easy for myself.

I have a few ideas, but I want to see what what you guys think. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Per push or per event? 

take a typical storm of say 6"....how many times are you going to plow, shovel, and salt? Multiply that by the number of events you average per season....there is your ballpark, just be sure to average in some heavy storms and some ice management in between events as needed. 

It's not easy if you don't know what your doing, but you have to walk the plank sometime.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Amount usually depends. Around me I know guys try to average 15-16 plowable events per season in their bids. I go with 20. If you're doing 0 tolerance with salt only applications you'll want to add it as an extra or factor in a few more events. Also, $9 per bag sounds cheap.


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input I am going to look into a site called http://weatherworksinc.com/cstform.htm
there is a fee involved I will see how much they want to charge me.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

For seasonal it's based on average trigger per month per season. My trigger is 3 inches. I factor there are an average of 15 events per month for 5 month season (Nov to March). My seasonal price is X per month up to 15 events. Any more than 15 events is charged at a per event fee for less than 6 inches, more than 6 inches, and more than 12 inches.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You have 75 3" or more storms on average? Thats a minimum of 225"!!!! Do you also live in an igloo?


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes we average 250 inches per winter. Nothing special, pretty typical. No I don't live in an igloo.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

got-h2o;1127851 said:


> You have 75 3" or more storms on average? Thats a minimum of 225"!!!! Do you also live in an igloo?


its called the UP of michigan, kinda like an igloo . go snowmobilin up there a lot, its crazy how much snow they get and how cold it is up there. perfect snowmobilin weather


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, this was my first seasonal bid I did not want to get burned on the salt I gave my best price, they came back with a counter offer of $250 less than I wanted I came down on my price but not as low as they wanted. I am kinda bumed but I will get over it. 
I will be watching the guy from accross the street on the other account that I did get.


----------

